# Antenna wiring



## jmuel (Aug 30, 2018)

2015 Cruze LT. Trying to trace the antenna wiring. In the right hand kick panel there are two double connectors. One carries phone/gps/ and I believe interconncts with the Onstar module. I'm interested in the connector carrying the am/fm and xm signals as I have no am, no xm and weak fm. There apparently is another connector somewhere between the kick panel and the radio as the color coding of the wires at the radio don't match the wires at the kick panel. Can anyone tell me where to find that connection?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Is the B2B warranty still in effect? It's a bit of a stretch for a 2015, but not impossible.


----------



## jmuel (Aug 30, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> Is the B2B warranty still in effect? It's a bit of a stretch for a 2015, but not impossible.


No warranty. I did some work on car. had carpet pulled back on passenger side and thought I might have loosened a connection somewhere.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd be very happy if you can figure this out. I brought my 2014 in when still under warranty because I went from a plethora of stations to choose from to only local stations. I still have this problem. I parked my wifes Caravan right next to me and went through the stations using seek and she pulled in more than 25 stations via FM and I get three. The dealer told me that he was going to save me some money and said for me to go under the dash and plug in the antenna. I went out to the parking lot and laid on the passenger floor and found I could not even get my hand under there.

I have since learned a lot about the Cruze, but fixing this issue still eludes me.


----------



## jmuel (Aug 30, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I'd be very happy if you can figure this out. I brought my 2014 in when still under warranty because I went from a plethora of stations to choose from to only local stations. I still have this problem. I parked my wifes Caravan right next to me and went through the stations using seek and she pulled in more than 25 stations via FM and I get three. The dealer told me that he was going to save me some money and said for me to go under the dash and plug in the antenna. I went out to the parking lot and laid on the passenger floor and found I could not even get my hand under there.
> 
> I have since learned a lot about the Cruze, but fixing this issue still eludes me.


I've worked on a lot of Cruzes. Getting the radio out is easy but this doesn't seem to be a problem with the two connections (am/fm is one connection, xm is the other) at the back of the radio since both are not working. Seems like there must be another junction between the kick panel and the radio. I do suppose it could be a bad antenna but suddenly going from working to non-working after working on the car raises the probably cause as something else.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jmuel said:


> I've worked on a lot of Cruzes. Getting the radio out is easy but this doesn't seem to be a problem with the two connections (am/fm is one connection, xm is the other) at the back of the radio since both are not working. Seems like there must be another junction between the kick panel and the radio. I do suppose it could be a bad antenna but suddenly going from working to non-working after working on the car raises the probably cause as something else.


My XM still works so not sure if the issue is identical.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I tried looking at my factory 2013 manual, but it had no clues. The only thing I saw was if you have the MyLink with Nav, there's a splitter for the GPS signal. 

I think the changes for the 2014 are significant enough that my manual doesn't reflect your car very well. (Wasn't that the year they added WiFi?)


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

1) Wifi was added in 2015.

2) Color Coding is irrelevant. That only indicates the type of connectors used on the cables.

3) As far as I have ever seen in all the Cruzes I have dug around in, the AM/FM/XM goes directly to the kick panel connector. Here is a picture of the cable(s) in question.

Check your connections under the headliner to be sure there aren't any problems there.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> 1) Wifi was added in 2015.
> 
> 2) Color Coding is irrelevant. That only indicates the type of connectors used on the cables.
> 
> ...



Which kick panel?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Passenger side.

If you have been working down around the connector point, if it possible to plug it back together without it actually making contact. This would effectively kill both radio and xm antenna signal strengths. Same thing applies to the plug connectors on the radio.

Learned this the hard way.


----------

